# sick ass custom stereo set ups



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

does any one have a custom stereo set up in there car?


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

This is my old expedition, Featured in LRM July 2002 Car Stereo.
[attachmentid=43906]


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## whyn (Jun 10, 2003)

there's this one truck or blazer this one guy has. I'll find the picture and post it.


----------



## whyn (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

wow...what is that beast?! more pics!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=45809]


----------



## escalade20002003 (Jan 30, 2004)

None of these setups are mine. They are from Showfest 2004 in Greenville MS.




















Sorry thought I had more than that, but I guess only 2


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

That H2 by Godfathers is PIMP


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

That H2 by Godfathers is PIMP


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

anyone have any pictures of the setup in an 80s cadillac?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I am almost finished, and I will have some up


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

got any progress pictures in the meantime?


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Oct 7 2004, 05:46 PM
> *
> [snapback]2275683[/snapback]​*


Are those Infinity subs?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 7 2004, 11:21 PM
> *got any progress pictures in the meantime?
> [snapback]2276426[/snapback]​*


I got some shots, and I have to get my car back from the Shop, something was not right with the engine, it was running nasty, but I took some, but I do not have everything done, but I will post some.


----------



## CADILLAC CLIQUE (Oct 5, 2004)

this is a friends 04' acura I just did.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Oct 8 2004, 04:12 PM
> *Are those Infinity subs?
> [snapback]2277957[/snapback]​*


Yep, Infinity Reference Series 12". The whole car was done with Infinity power by a pair of Planet Audio's


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Oct 9 2004, 08:53 PM
> *Yep, Infinity Reference Series 12". The whole car was done with Infinity power by a pair of Planet Audio's
> [snapback]2281206[/snapback]​*


How many amps to your subs? how many watts is each amp and how are they wired? does it hit hard? Reason i'm asking because I have those subs in my benz in a sealed box powered by a rockford fosgate 800iamp and I dont think it hits hard enough, i was thinking about getting different subs,i dont know. But thanks for answering my q's homie.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Oct 11 2004, 04:41 PM
> *How many amps to your subs? how many watts is each amp and how are they wired? does it hit hard? Reason i'm asking because I have those subs in my benz in a sealed box powered by a rockford fosgate 800iamp and I dont think it hits hard enough, i was thinking about getting different subs,i dont know. But thanks for answering my q's homie.
> [snapback]2285762[/snapback]​*


I only have 400 watts total going to them at 4Ohm. I like the way they hit in my car personally.The whole thing is done bandpass with the box ported into the interior so no sound ever hits the trunk area. There are many subs that do hit louder though, but I like like them cus they do hit very clean for my application and thats what I am into mostly.


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Oct 11 2004, 05:27 PM
> *I only have 400 watts total going to them at 4Ohm. I like the way they hit in my car personally.The whole thing is done bandpass with the box ported into the interior so no sound ever hits the trunk area. There are many subs that do hit louder though, but I like like them cus they do hit very clean for my application and thats what I am into mostly.
> [snapback]2286146[/snapback]​*


Whats the difference in sound if you have your subs facing the interior or facing the trunk?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

If your running your subs in the trunk... I most cases you can get better bass response by firing them towards the back of the car. The way mine is set up is the box is ported directly into the interior so if i pop my trunk with the system playing you won't hear any music coming out of it. Plus no annoying trunk rattles :biggrin:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Oct 12 2004, 06:51 PM
> *If your running your subs in the trunk... I most cases you can get better bass response by firing them towards the back of the car. The way mine is set up is the box is ported directly into the interior so if i pop my trunk with the system playing you won't hear any music coming out of it. Plus no annoying trunk rattles  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2289573[/snapback]​*


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i've always liked popping trunk and everyone standing around's chest gets tight with the bass though 

but you're right... it's not practical.


----------

